# Mystery Plant is melting



## hopeful fish (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Everybody!

I am a newbie, and I am starting a 10 gal planted tank, dirt and gravel substrate. There are no fish yet, and it is in the process of cycling. When I went to get plants, I got a plant that was missing its tag. I thought that it was an amazon sword, but I wasn't sure. It was in a tropical tank with other plants that are doing fine. It is now starting to really die on me, and I know that I need to know what type of plant it is before I can save it. It has been in my tank about two weeks. I am hoping that someone on here will know what it is. When I first got it, it had these long, stem things with buds on the end, like it had just flowered, if that helps at all.

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/attachments/aquarium-plants/115836d1369266267-mystery-plant-melting-p1000944.jpg

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/attachments/aquarium-plants/115835d1369266261-mystery-plant-melting-p1000945.jpg

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

We can't see the pictures. It wants us to sign in first.


----------

